# MySQL .pkg install from terminal?



## uoba (Jun 28, 2002)

I am trying to install the MySQL .pkg file remotely, any ideas what the terminal command is to do this?

I have downloaded OSXGNUPKGTOOLS from http://www.osxgnu.org but it didn't seem to do anything (not in the terminal at least).


----------

